# Goliath/command center truck from Knight Rider/Univeral Soldier returns in GTA 5 DLC.



## Rosal76 (Jun 23, 2017)

For those with 80/90's nostalgia. There's a new DLC from Grand Theft Auto that was released on the 13th of this month called Gunrunning. In the DLC, you have control of a Semi truck called the Mobile Operations Center. GTA has always had a knack for referencing tv shows and movies in their games and their M.O.C. truck is no exception, paying homage to Knight Rider (1982-1986) and Universal Solider (1992).

The M.O.C. truck as it appears in GTA 5.







Goliath in Knight Rider.





Mobile Operations Center trailer in GTA 5. The sides come out but not as far as in the movie.





The Universal Soldier truck. The sides extend when setting up base.





There are other references in the DLC that are cool but these are the most noticeable.


----------

